# Ice Fishing Shelter Rentals?



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

So my family might be coming up from Las Vegas this winter and my mom grew up in northern minnesota ice fishing. She wants to do it again problem is nobody has any gear for it. Anyone know of anyplace that can rent a shelter and other gear for ice fishing. I found one place with a quick google search.

http://utahicefishing.com/

We would probably have 6 people out with us and a bigger shelter would be better.

Also whats the best lake within a 2 hour drive of SLC for ice fishing? Im thinking strawberry.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Where you go depends on what you want to catch. Strawberry is great for nice cutts and rainbows. If you have little kids with you Pineview is great for catching tons of small perch that can be non-stop catching. I caught 50 in less than 4 hours one day up there last year by myself. Mantua can be great as well. You can catch Largemouth bass, bluegill, perch, and trout all in the same day and it is only about an hour from salt lake. What type of fishing are you looking for?

As for the equipment rental. Your link shows the deluxe package at $70 and has the gear for about 3 people. You said 6 people, so an extra 3 person shelter is $30 more. And $30 more for more poles. $130 in gear rentals for 1 day?

Go to Sportsmans or Cabelas:
$12-15 ice fishing rod/reel combo X6 = $72-90
$40 eskimo hand auger
$25 Tackle and bait

A shelter, gas powered auger, and heater are nice but are far from necessary and for about $150 you can get all the gear you need without having to rent anything. I have a shelter but lots of time don't even set it up because I am too busy moving around where the fish are at. Start with the basics and add a few things every year and you will be set. Look for deals at the end of the season when everything is on clearance.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Check ksl on the classifieds. Alot of great deals.


----------



## Chester (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a bunch of equipment that doesn't get used enough. I'm not really interested in renting, but if I happen free the weekend you go fishing I wouldn't be opposed to meeting you on the ice. I have a popup shelter that holds 3 maybe 4) and two single shelters. Manual augers, 10-15 poles, 3 marcum flashers. Sleds, scoops...


----------

